# wildey questions



## reiner1 (Nov 16, 2008)

has anyone owned or shot a wildey in 45 win mag or 475 wildey mag? i hunt hogs here in central tx and need a pistol with some big knockdown power. wondered about wildey's reliability and cartridge availability. i know a revolver would work better , but i'm intrigued by this gun.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*44 AutoMag*

I, along with most old farts like me, have shot a .44 AutoMag for sport, never owned one though. I am sure it has a great deal of knockdown power but I'd feel just as comfortable with a S&W Model 29 or a Ruger Red Hawk or Super Red Hawk in .454 Casull when the price is considered. The Wildey is a super weapon and if the price will bear it, go for it. Handles recoil well for the AutoMag at any rate. I am sure others will chime in.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

.45 win mag, now that would make a great carbine round for something like the Highpoint or Walther carbines. Or how about for a H&K MP-5?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ammo availability could be a problem and have to mail order
44mag ammo is everywhere
if you want that much power i think i would look at the S&W 460mag that takes 45lc, 454casull, and the 460 mag - very versitile


----------



## Cal.Bar (Oct 18, 2014)

I just got one and have it on the way. I'd love to chat with anyone who has one in.45 mag. reloading tips, parts subject to breaking, gas port setting etc.

PM me

Thanks


----------

